# Fender suggestions for Defy alloy?



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Any Defy allow owners running fenders for fall/winter/spring wet weather? I have a 2012 Defy Alloy and have been looking at fenders. I can't find the Defy fenders in my area. Looked at SKS also. Pictures would be good also.


----------



## Kodiak21 (Jan 30, 2012)

If your Defy doesn't have fender eyelets, I would actually recommend the Crud Road Racer 2 fender set. Initially, I myself was very skeptical as to whether or not they would work well, but after using them in fairly heavy rain on my TCR, I have to say that I am satisfied with them. They can be a bit finicky to install though, so set aside some time to install them, if you do get them.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I have eyelits but running a 25mm tire and not sure the SKS fenders will fit. Looks like the Crudracers are a good option.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I did review their installation video and looks finicky to install.


----------

